

The open web lost a battle today. - genieyclo
http://kara.allthingsd.com/20091202/yahoos-project-rushmore-begins-with-massive-facebook-connect-deployment-across-internet-giant/

======
amilr
The topic is newsworthy but I don't think you should be editorializing it via
the title.

~~~
Ixiaus
I agree with this sentiment. Remove the emotional content of your title in the
future, it makes for less precipitous and more grounded posts.

~~~
genieyclo
Thanks all, will remember this in the future.

------
rufugee
How is this a loss for an open web exactly?

~~~
theli0nheart
Does Facebook let you export your data? No.

Is Facebook a private company? Yes.

Does it sell data to advertisers? Yes.

So my question is, now that the number 2 and 3 most-visited sites on the
Internet are sharing this data, how is this _not_ a loss for an open web?

~~~
eugenejen
You can export personal data from facebook via api. It is doable by writing a
desktop application to backup all your facebook personal data.

But for interactions between users such as comment, shared photos. that may be
a murky area. Technically you are able to export share data. But morally you
should not.

~~~
bioweek
Is there such an application that backs up Facebook data? I hate the thought
of losing years of comments, photos, statuses etc.

